# Shaw Savill's Roger Hayes



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Still looking for Roger. He was 2/O on "Canopic" in '75, when I was R/O there. 

A great bloke, Roger, potentially saved my life when I was being abducted in Santo Domingo. Anyone any idea where he may be?

Appreciate any leads, as I'm writing a book which will feature a chapter on this event.

Thanks.


----------

